# open seat 4 fishing big o



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My fishing buddy can not make it tomorrow so I am looking for someone 2 fill in.U must have a ky or indy lic!!!!Will b fishing 4 bait and cats,mostly bait & u will b casting alot also pulling a 25 lb anchor a few times U can bring your own fishing gear if u like but it is not necessary I have enough for both of us.Will be from early am till we get tired pm me if interested. Daryl Oh this is cincinnati area we will be fishing


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The one weekend I have plans out of town I see an offer I couldn't refuse.
Have a great time. Jim


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Found someone to go with me.Hey Jim give me a shout and we we go out catching


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck, was nice running into ya at the UDF and seeing ya again! Would love to go out with ya sometime, just closed on a house on Wensday and I'm in the "fun" process of moving in. Send me a PM if you're ever looking for a fishing partner again, I still check the boards daily just generally don't post that often.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

good seeing u to FM,will do next time i am looking 4 a partner pc has been down sence late fri night just got back online.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good man, boy this whole house ownership thing is a blast.... would of much rather spent the weekend fishing as aposed to having to clean, paint, mow, and moving things an inch to the right, no the left, no back to the right


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Sounds good man, boy this whole house ownership thing is a blast.... would of much rather spent the weekend fishing as aposed to having to clean, paint, mow, and moving things an inch to the right, no the left, no back to the right


 Wait till you have kids


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Now thats a scary thought..........


----------

